# تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة



## My Rock (4 أغسطس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​ 
تعمدنا التأخير للأعلان عن المستجدات الجديدة في المنتدى لحين حلنا لمشكلة الأعلام للبريد الالكتروني, و هذه المشكلة تم حلها و الأن المنتدى له قدر تسليم الرسائل الى البريد الالكتروني بحسب القدرة السابقة, اي بأستمرار و سرعة​ 
من الواضح جدا خلال الأيام الماضية وجود عدد من الأعضاء الذين لم يستطيعوا دخول المنتدى او الموقع بالكامل و ذلك بسبب الانتقال الذي سبق و اعلنا عنه. مذكرين ان لدينا اكثر من رابط للوصول للمنتدى و هم كتالي:​ 
www.arabchurch.com/forums
www.alkanesa.com/forums
www.church-forums.com​ 
لذلك, اذا كان هناك من يواجه صعوبة في التصفحة, يمكنه استخدام احد الروابط اعلاه, الى ان تقوم الشركات المحلية بتحديث ال DNS التي تأخذ كأقصى حد اسبوع كامل, و بعدها سيرجع المنتدى لحاله السابق تماما​ 
اضافة الى اننا قمنا بتحديث المنتدى الذي لا يغير اي شئ من شكله ابدا, لكن للحماية و قدرة الاداء العالية​ 
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_​ 

قمنا بأضافة قسمين جديدين:​

الأول هو مستشارك القانوني (قسم فرعي في المنتدى المسيحي العام ) وهو للأجابة على كل الأستفسارات القانونية و الاسئلة الخاصة بالأحوال الشخصية للاقباط المسيحيين و غيرها من الأستفسارات القانونية الأخرى, و هذا القسم سيرد على الاسئلة الموجودة فيه العضو*المستشار القانوني للمنتدى*
الثاني هو مواضيع الصفحة الرئيسية (قسم فرعي في المرشد الروحي ) الذي سيحوي مواضيع التي سيتم عرضها اوتوماتيكيا في صفحة الموقع الرئيسية (www.arabchurch.com ) اذ في الفترة الاخيرة قمنا ببرمجية خاصة بموقع و منتدى الكنيسة, الذي توفر خاصية اخذ اخر موضوع في قسم مواضيع الصفحة الرئيسية و عرضها في الصفحة الرئيسية
لذلك, اذا كان لديك موضوع روحي يستحق التواجد في الصفحة الرئيسية التي يدخلها الملايين, اطرح موضوع في المرشد الروحي و سيقوم الحبيب *REDEMPTION* بنقل الموضوع المستحق لقسم مواضيع الصفحة الرئيسية فهو المشرف على القسمين.​
_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_-_


بعدما طرح الاحبة افكارهم في موضوع تنظيم مسابقة لتماجيد القديسيينو التي هي فكرة الاخت Anestas!a ​ 
المسابقة ستكون مقامة بشروطها و فترتها بشكل تفصيلي على الرابط التالي: مسابقة اشعار في القديسين (جوائز للفائزين)المقامة في قسم الكتابات​ 
و ستكون هناك جوائز للفائز او الفائزين, بحسب المنافسة و روعة انشائكم​ 
نصلي ان تكون هذه التغييرات الجديدة هي خطوة جديدة مباركة في مسيرتنا جميعا, مسيرة الكنيسة الالكترونية
صلواتكم من اجل المنتدى و الكادر الاشرافي
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## قلم حر (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

بارك الرب كل عمل من أجل تطور منتدانا و حل أي مشكله تقف أمام تواصل أي عضو مع المنتدى .
أفكار نتمنى لها كل النجاح .
و ربنا يعينك يا روك على حل المشكلات التقنيه .


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

( نحن من الله فمن يعرف الله يسمع لنا ومن ليس من الله لا يسمع لنا ) .........نتمنى مزيد من التقدم والنجاح والثبات لمنتدانا العزيز ..............  ومن كل اعضاء المنتدى بنقولك يا روك ( لا تخف أيها الرجل المحبوب سلام لك تشدد تقو ) .


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*+*

نشكر الله على منحه لنا شخص مثل الحبيب روك الذى لا يدخر وسعاً فى تقديم كل عمل يخدم إسم الله و لمجده فقط ..

و نرجوا من الاخوة الاحباء تفعيل هذه الاقسام و التفاعل معها بلا أية تحفظات أو تردد .. 

فبالنسبة لقسم مستشارك القانوني .. كما سبق و أشار إليه الحبيب روك .. هو قسم يهتم بالنواحي القانونية للأحوال المدنية والشخصية للاقباط المسيحيين .. و مشرف عليه الاخت العزيزة فادية و الاخت العزيزه كاتي .. و مشرف عليه أيضاً صديق عزيز جداً وهو المستشار القانوني للمنتدى .. و هو محامي بالاستئناف العالي بالقاهرة .. و رغم مشغولياته الكثيرة جداً التى أعلمها أنا جيداً .. إلا أنه رحب كثيراً بالفكرة و أبدى الاستعداد الكامل للمساعدة وتقديم الإستشارات القانونية .

أما قسم المواضيع الرئيسية .. فكما شرحه لنا الحبيب روك .. هو القسم الذى يعرض المواضيع .. بالصفحة الرئيسية لشبكة الكنيسة .. فنرجوا من الاحباء التفاعل معه و كتابة أية موضوع يرونها مناسبة و هادفة فى هذا القسم .. كما يمكنهم مراسلتي على بريدي الخاص هنا على المنتدى لإقتراح عرض أي موضوع يرونه جيد و يستحق العرض على الصفحة الرئيسية للكنيسة ..

نشكر جميع الاحباء الذين ساهموا فى تطوير المنتدى .. الذى بإستمرار يثبت أنه رائد المنتديات المسيحية بلا منازع أو مُبالغة .

كل محبة حقيقية لجميعكم


----------



## استفانوس (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*سلام ونعمة

اضم شكري مع الاخوة للاخ الحبيب روك

من اجل تعبه في المنتدى

 ليصبح    اكبر ....واشمل...... واسرع

واطلب من الجميع التفاعل اكثر في كل الاقسام 

وخاصة الاقسام الجديدة

واصلي ان يبارك الرب منتدانا  

ويعطي فهما وحمكة ومعرفة 

للادارة ...والمشرفين.... والاعضاء المباركين

وان يوسع تخومه الى ان ياتي الرب على سحابة مجده

مبرووووك*


----------



## veansea (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

شكرا يا ماى روك على المجهود العظيم ده 
ربنا معاك ويوفقك فى الخدمه بتاعتك 
ويارب المنتدى يكبر ويزيد اكتر واكتر 

بجد مجهود فوق الرائع وياريت نشوف مشاركات هايله 
فى الاقسام اللى ليسا مفتوحه 
بس انا بعتذر عشان مبعرفش اعمل اشعار ولا اكتب 
عشان كيدا مش هشترك ياريتنى كنت اعرف


----------



## REDEMPTION (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*




veansea قال:


> بس انا بعتذر عشان مبعرفش اعمل اشعار ولا اكتب





veansea قال:


> عشان كيدا مش هشترك ياريتنى كنت اعرف




مين قال أنه لازم تكتبي اشعار ؟ .. أكتبي أى موضوع انتي حاسه بيه .. أو أى موضوع روحي .. أو اى معلومة مفيدة جديده .. و لو تستحق هتتعرض على الرئيسية 

مش شرط اشعار أو تأملات


----------



## veansea (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ياه 
كيدا اوك 
انا موافقه 
هدور من الكتب واجيييب


----------



## جاسى (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*بجد ربنا يباركك
ربنا يقويكم​*


----------



## twety (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يابركك يارووووووووووك
ودايما فى تطور باذن ومعونه رب المجد
وربنا يعيم كل المشرفين ويساعدهم فى نشر رساله السلام
كما وصانا سيدنا كلنا يسوع المسيح
وسورى معلش انا مش عارفه بالظبط ممكن اشارك با ايه ؟
ساعدونى بقى اكسبوا فيا ثوااااااااب :smil13:

ربنا يعينكوا ويساعدكوا دايما


----------



## totty (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يباركك يا ماى روك
ويكبر المنتدى كمان وكمان
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارككم كلكم
أمـــــــــــــــــــــــين​


----------



## duosrl (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

شكرا يا ماى روك على المجهود العظيم ده 
ربنا معاك ويوفقك فى الخدمه بتاعتك 
ويارب المنتدى يكبر ويزيد اكتر واكتر


----------



## غصن زيتون (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

كم هى جميلة وعظيمة اعمالك...
الرب يحفظ حياتك ...ويعطيك نعمة ..
ويارب اشوف فى المنتدى مليون عضو


----------



## Tabitha (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*



REDEMPTION قال:


> نشكر الله على منحه لنا شخص مثل الحبيب روك الذى لا يدخر وسعاً فى تقديم كل عمل يخدم إسم الله و لمجده فقط ..



*اسمحلي اخي REDEMPTION

اقتبس الجملة بتاعتك عشان اقولها انا كمان لاستاذنا My Rock


يجد يا ماي روك انا عمري ما شفت خادم امين في خدمته زيك ،،

ربنا يباركك ويعوضك ،، ويزيدك نعمة وحكمة ،،*


----------



## dede2000 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

اشكركم بجد على تعابكم معانا ولينا ولاهتمامكم بارسال رسايل لكا جديد عن الموقع والرب اكيد يعوض لكم تعبكم خير ويكون الموقع افضل وافضل


----------



## Twin (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخوتي الأحباء*



My Rock قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح مع الجميع​
> 
> تعمدنا التأخير للأعلان عن المستجدات الجديدة في المنتدى لحين حلنا لمشكلة الأعلام للبريد الالكتروني, و هذه المشكلة تم حلها و الأن المنتدى له قدر تسليم الرسائل الى البريد الالكتروني بحسب القدرة السابقة, اي بأستمرار و سرعة​
> من الواضح جدا خلال الأيام الماضية وجود عدد من الأعضاء الذين لم يستطيعوا دخول المنتدى او الموقع بالكامل و ذلك بسبب الانتقال الذي سبق و اعلنا عنه. مذكرين ان لدينا اكثر من رابط للوصول للمنتدى و هم كتالي:​
> ...


 
*متأخر دائماً*
*وأخر من يعلم*
*:bomb:*
*ماشي يا My Rock*
*وماش يا Redemption*
*مسير الحي يتلاقي*
*علي رأي كوبتك*
*:smil15::smil15::smil15:*
*أنا أغيب يومين ثلاثة سبعة وعشرين كدة*
*يحصل كل دة*
*عامة*
*مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*


*وليكون بركة*​*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## dudu (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

 الف شكر محبتي دودو :yaka:


----------



## reda km (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

بارك الرب


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

اشكركم يا احبة من اجل كلماتكم التي اعتز بها جدا جدا, اوسمة يتوج بها كل تعب و كل عطاء, لكن لا تنسون ان التعب تعبنا كلنا, و البركة لينا كلنا.. صلاتنا ان يضاعفها الرب اضعاف و اضعاف...


----------



## ام يوسى (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*سلام المسيح ونعمته معكم *
 :new5:الرب يبارك خدمتكم :new5:
شكر خاص لهذة التحديثات والاقسام الجديدة :66:
مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام التقدم وفى انتظار تفاصيل المسابقه 
:Love_Letter_Send:

:16_4_16::16_4_10::16_4_9::Roses:


----------



## My Rock (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*



ام يوسى قال:


> *سلام المسيح ونعمته معكم *
> :new5:الرب يبارك خدمتكم :new5:
> شكر خاص لهذة التحديثات والاقسام الجديدة :66:
> مع اطيب تمنياتى بدوام التقدم وفى انتظار تفاصيل المسابقه
> ...


 
تفاصل المسابقة على الرابط التالي: مسابقة اشعار في القديسين (جوائز للفائزين)


----------



## remorb (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*ربنا يبارك عملكم 
ببركة وشفاعة وصلوات كل مصاف القديسين*​


----------



## أنس (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

 سلام ونعمة يا أحبائي، ونشكركم على تعبكم الذي هو مبارك من الرب بإسم يسوع المسيح آمين


----------



## أرزنا (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*سلام المسيح:*

*مبروك والله يحميكم جميعا*


----------



## lave (6 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

الرب يباركك اخي روك ويزيدك نعمه ويبارك المنتدى و المشرفيين عليه و يارب يكون ديمن في تطور مستمر واقسام جديده ومشركات فعاله و خدمه مباركه ٠ انا لسه جديده في المنتدى و مش ليا مشاركه بس بنعمة الرب سوف اشارك ٠ محتاجه وقت اقرا في اكثر ٠ حبيت فقط اشكرك و المشرفين على المنتدى الرائع و الرب يباركم ويزيدكم نعمة٠ سلام المسيح


----------



## touni (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*مشكور جهودك والرب معكم*​


----------



## samt8004 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يبارك نعب محبتكم


----------



## abn yso3 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

*الرب يبارك حياتك ماى روك و يساعدك انت والقائمين على المنتدى
ودائما فى تقدم
سلام المسيح معك*​


----------



## My Rock (8 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

اشكركم يا احبة من اجل كلماتكم المشجعة
صلواتكم لاجل المنتدى..


----------



## Georgemesiha (9 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يعوض كل من له تعب في هذا العمل المبارك


----------



## samt8004 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا معكم فى هذا الخدمه الشاقه فى هذا المنتدى الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم ويجعلكم فى خدمه الناس الىء محتاجه كلمه تكون منقذ لها من اشياء كتير الرب معكم


----------



## lousa188114 (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

حقيقي اروع منتدي شفتة في حياتي وتقريبا المنتدي الوحيد اللي انا بشارك فيه 
وبجد انا بدعي ليكم من كل قلبي ان ربنا يقف معاكم ويبقي المنتدي نمره 1 في العالم كله بنعمة المسيح 
والاخ روك ربنا يوفقك وتدفع المنتدي الي الامام والي التقدم في اسم ربنا والرب يعطيك من قوته


----------



## ramy saba (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يباركم على هذا التعب والتحديثات الجديده واتمنى ان يشارك كل الاعضاء


----------



## refa (10 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

هاي حلوة اوووووى كتابة تماجيد و ترانيم للقديسين
انا مش بعرف اكتب ترانيم للقديسين بس بعرف اكتب ترانيم عاديه :94:المرة الجايه هاكتب لكم ترنيمة لو انتم عايزين:66:بجد بجد انا:new8:اووووووووووووووي


----------



## lorans (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

سلآم ونعمه مخلصنا الصالح الى الجميع نشكركم على التحديثات والرب يبارك فى خطواتكم


----------



## duosrl (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يباركم على هذا التعب والتحديثات الجديده واتمنى ان يشارك كل الاعضاء


----------



## samt8004 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا معكم لخدمه ابنائه المحتاجه لقراءه وسماع كلمه الله  والله معكم لما هو صالح لنا احنا الخظاءه


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يحفظكم ويكبر المنتدي


----------



## ماريان مرمر (5 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: تحديثات جديدة, اقسام جديدة و مسابقة جديدة*

ربنا يحفظكم ويكبر المنتدى

















http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/6894/wall13dw6ko8.jpg[/img]


----------

